# Dragon Stone and Crystal Red/Bee Shrimp



## GlenFish (23 Feb 2014)

Hi, anyone using Dragon Stone in a CRS tank? If so does it affect TDS levels?

I briefly tried mini landscape rock/seiryu stone but quickly realised it raises TDS, which is a shame as it looks great......

Thanks in advance!
Glen.


----------



## tim (23 Feb 2014)

Dragonstone should be inert as is unipac petrified wood another nice choice IMO.


----------



## Alastair (23 Feb 2014)

I think dragon stone increases tds unfortunately. Had a friend use it and it sent his tds right up. 

Unipac petrified wood as tim said is definitely inert


----------



## GlenFish (23 Feb 2014)

Cheers for this, thought i'd better double check! Shame it looks really nice, I'll have a look for the Unipac Petrified wood....


----------



## darthpaul (24 Feb 2014)

Argh this is news to me! Was just about to rescape my fluval ebi with Redmoor and mini landscape rocks for CRS setup. Does it raise TDS quickly? or is it manageable with water changes? I am going to be using RO.


----------



## GlenFish (24 Feb 2014)

I put 3 rocks(mini landscape rocks) in a 40l and shrimp were dropping within a week, my fault i should of checked! I'd leave it out, you've only got to miss a waterchange and the clocks ticking....

If anyone has other suggestions for inert rock ideas welcome.


----------



## darthpaul (24 Feb 2014)

Lava rock would be ok?


----------



## Alastair (24 Feb 2014)

darthpaul said:


> Lava rock would be ok?



Absolutely. Im using it in my shrimp set up


----------



## bogwood (24 Feb 2014)

Interesting.....Should i worry ! NO.

I have dragon stone in some of my crs tanks, and the shrimps are fine. Produced couple of hundred shrimplets as well.
TDS  remains the same as tanks without it.

According to what i was told by the shop, it was inert.


----------



## Ady34 (24 Feb 2014)

I've found dragon stone to be inert also. I have it in my CRS tank without issue.


----------



## nduli (24 Feb 2014)

yep +1 dragon stone inert for me too


----------



## andyh (24 Feb 2014)

hello

I have used Dragon stone with CRS for many years with no problems at all, completely inert in my humble opinion.

I would suggest that problems could be caused by not cleaning the rocks sufficiently, as we all know dragon stone is riddled with holes often full of clay/mud. I always spend plenty of time washing and bodging (technical term i have just invented) out all the holes.


----------



## tim (24 Feb 2014)

Also worth noting there is dragon stone which is clay based (I think) brown holey rock it's similar but lime stone (I think) so could possibly raise tds. Don't quote me on this though.


----------



## GlenFish (24 Feb 2014)

Thanks for your responses, I'll get some and give it a test as there seems to be plenty of shrimpers having success with it. I'll be sure to give it a good bodging first!


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Feb 2014)

I'm another using it in my crs tank with no problem. In fact I seem to be fighting to keep TDs upn at 150ppm 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------

